# Arghhh!!!!



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i was at plo sunday and caught 15.5" flounder. thinking that the limit was 17" i released it only to find out just now that the limit is 15". i'll post the pics later. this just ruined my day. spend $140 on sashimi last night, which i could have saved.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

terpfan said:


> ...spend *$140* on sashimi last night, which i could have saved.


Arrrrgggghhhhhhhh indeed... that must've been sashimi from Antarctica...


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Better safe than sorry and you'll know for next time.

BTW, I am assuming that price tag was for more than one person no? Otherwise like H said it's must have been some good stuff . Post the pic of the sashimi as well .


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

it's a tog sashimi from a live well. a dinner for two, me and my wife.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

please tell me that included a bottle of wine...


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

terpfan said:


> it's a tog sashimi from a live well. a dinner for two, me and my wife.


Never had tog sashimi but it sounds awesome! IIRC Fishbait and SeaSalt have both told me how wonderful tog'shimi is... man I got to catch me some tog this year! Thx for the info .


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Retails for around 35 bucks/pound. An average keeper, say 16-18 inches weighs in around 4 pounds . . .


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> please tell me that included a bottle of wine...


and several dancing girls


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

also there is huge difference in amount of sashimi you get from flounder and togs. three pound flounder will result in more than 2 pound of sashimi, when 3 pound tog will produce less than 1.5 pound of sashimi.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

terpfan said:


> also there is huge difference in amount of sashimi you get from flounder and togs. three pound flounder will result in more than 2 pound of sashimi, when 3 pound tog will produce less than 1.5 pound of sashimi.


Did you buy the tog and sashimi it yourself or is there a restaurent I can go to... just curious - now I am very much looking forward to trying out tog sashimi .


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

it was a restaurant and no wine. just one coors light.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Terpfan,

No worries, buddy. You'll get them next time. In the meantime, just remember, you've caught a keeper flounder, which is more than what I can say for myself.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Can one of you enlighten me as to what Sashimi is? Is it a type of sushi? Sorry if I sound ignorant. I really don't know. If it is a type of sushi what is different about it?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

TitusV said:


> Can one of you enlighten me as to what Sashimi is? Is it a type of sushi? Sorry if I sound ignorant. I really don't know. If it is a type of sushi what is different about it?


Basically sushi without the rice - so just raw fish.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Where's our local Pacific Islander Rep? He should be able to give us the whole gamut of what each thing is.

But in the meantime, basically GhostCrab has it right. Sashimi is just the meat/seafood raw. IIRC, sushi covers an entire set of types (rolls, nigiri, wraps, etc), but all have rice involved.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*On tog sashimi*

I love sushi and sashimi but before you go spend way too much at a restaurant I'd suggest catching one and trying it first .... they are IMO for those who have a taste for such fish ... I am amazed at how much $$$ they go for. Raw tog is chewy and a bit oily and not high on my list ... perhaps right above squid (which is bait only for me). I say go for the Bigeye or yellowtail instead .... Much better than tog ! opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> I love sushi and sashimi but before you go spend way too much at a restaurant I'd suggest catching one and trying it first .... they are IMO for those who have a taste for such fish ... I am amazed at how much $$$ they go for. Raw tog is chewy and a bit oily and not high on my list ... perhaps right above squid (which is bait only for me). I say go for the Bigeye or yellowtail instead .... Much better than tog ! opcorn:


  some guys groove on the salmon end of the sushi spectrum and others at the tog side. Smooth and creamy VS. Firm and flavorful. They are diametrically opposed. I'm definitely a tog guy, but I love all types for different reasons. Tuna is my second favorite.


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

fishbait said:


> some guys groove on the salmon end of the sushi spectrum and others at the tog side. Smooth and creamy VS. Firm and flavorful. They are diametrically opposed. I'm definitely a tog guy, but I love all types for different reasons. Tuna is my second favorite.


I'd have to agree with hengtthomas in that Tog sashimi is not that good (flounder is much better). Tog is very chewy and stringy when eaten raw. 

But coming from a guy named fishbait, I could be wrong because he sounds like he knows cut bait. 

Personally, I wouldn't buy sushi from a fish tank and eat it. For me, it just seems morally wrong for a couple of reasons. It's one thing if you catch it in the wild and eat it but another thing to eat something that is being holed up in a very small tank all day and the way it gets in the tank is questionable. 

I don't know if you've heard, but there are several articles in the papers about Asian (won't say race so I don't offend anyone) poachers being arrested and severely fined because they end up taking more than their keep and illegally sell these fish to both Korean and Chinese restaurants. Specifically with Tog, by buying these fish from the a fish tank, you could well be supporting poaching activities. It's not like these types of fish are farm raised or anything- they are only caught in the wild. 

WBB- "Chief Executive Officer"


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

bass master a wbb member?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

e-mag said:


> bass master a wbb member?


No, just an immature goofball playing around. E-mag, take a look at the "Latino Fest at SPSP" thread. Hell would have to freeze over before I let him in the WBB!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

e-mag said:


> bass master a wbb member?


Dunno, never met him/her/it. opcorn:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

he's not a WBB member but I tell ya what that is some funny chit!!!!

Chief Executive Officer... lol...


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

Might be a stupid question: What is WBB?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

BrightFishing said:


> Might be a stupid question: What is WBB?


Welcome Back Brutha...hehehehe


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

How did mamma put it?

Worldclass Bullchittin' Boyz?

.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

My favorite is "World's Best Bullchitters". I think that's how Mama put it. 

I'll leave the finer details of the truth to our Membership Committee Chair. (Fingers, that's your que!)


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

fishbait said:


> No, just an immature goofball playing around. E-mag, take a look at the "Latino Fest at SPSP" thread. Hell would have to freeze over before I let him in the WBB!


A while back, someone had asked how they could be a member or what they had to do, and I forgot which one of my fellow WBB members had stated that there are no membership requirements and that all one had to do was add "WBB" to their signature. Since everything was taken, I decided to appoint myself WBB - CEO

WBB- Chief Executive Officer

WBB- Stands for "Wanna Be Bad" (White Bucket Brigade)


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> he's not a WBB member but I tell ya what that is some funny chit!!!!
> 
> Chief Executive Officer... lol...


Thank you, Huntsman. We should all just be cool. I was just trying to make valid points on why it's not PC to eat Tog out of a 10-gallon fish acquarium. 

WBB - Chief Executive Officer


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> My favorite is "World's Best Bullchitters". I think that's how Mama put it.
> 
> I'll leave the finer details of the truth to our Membership Committee Chair. (Fingers, that's your que!)



Uh, Fishbait, your embarassing me yet again. I would like to encourage you to re-read your thread regarding grammer. My Spanish is so-so, but as I recall in 7th grade Spanish 1, "que" means "what". What, IMHO, that I believe you are referring to is the word "cue". IMHO, I could be wrong . . . opcorn: BTW, that BassMaster fella is given you a run for your proverbial money.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

He meant cue as in "cue to go on stage".

There is also queue as in a FIFO or line.


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Uh, Fishbait, your embarassing me yet again. I would like to encourage you to re-read your thread regarding grammer. My Spanish is so-so, but as I recall in 7th grade Spanish 1, "que" means "what". What, IMHO, that I believe you are referring to is the word "cue". IMHO, I could be wrong . . . opcorn: BTW, that BassMaster fella is given you a run for your proverbial money.



Seriously, can't we all just get along? I'm cool as long as WBB is cool- CEO


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

bass_master said:


> Seriously, can't we all just get along? I'm cool as long as WBB is cool- CEO


i don't condone BMs behavior on the romancokevietnam remark, however everyone deserve a second chance.


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

Whenever I see fingersandpaws in person at the beach, pier, or "the land owner's lot," I promise to have a man to man, face to face talk with him about his d-maneuver.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Uh, okay. I guess we're still on me. No guns, no knives, I'll dance.


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't worry, no guns or knives. Just whatever is b/w my legs that day......
Would give it to cutbait, but he might enjoy it too much.

WBB Chief Executive Officer


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man, I haven't posted in three weeks and all the drama! 

bass_master, you need to chill and stop making enemies... most of the guys on the board will go out of their ways to help a fishermen. 

Also, take the WBB off your signature. Most of the guys don't find it amusing... 

you are acting like a fool.

"A fool's lips bring him strife, and his mouth invites a beating." Proverbs 18:6


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

this shit ain't funny no more.stfu bm.


----------



## bass_master (Nov 25, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> man, I haven't posted in three weeks and all the drama!
> 
> bass_master, you need to chill and stop making enemies... most of the guys on the board will go out of their ways to help a fishermen.
> 
> ...


SeaPepper- please mind your business and don't tell anyone besides yourself, your wife, or your kids (if you can have them) what to do. Just curious, are you a Minister? And lastly, which guys on the board won't help? I just wanted to stay away from them. 

Let's keep the posts relevant to fishing everyone- enough now. I hit SPSP this past Saturday night, incoming high tide, around 11:00PM, and it was disasterous. The wind was constantly blowing at about 30mph. Fished the point to no avail. Threw bloodworms, shads, and a Yozuri out to no avail. The wind was blowing so hard that you couldn't even see/feel when the spot/croaker were biting. No matter how far, or how close, I threw my lines out, the blood worms were just soaking in the water. A gentleman who was fishing along the shore had told me that out of all the people there, only one group had caught a small spot. Left after an 2-hours as conditions were unmanageable.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Is Bass_Master CDL in disguise?? They seem to have more in common then just Columbia.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

KT_UMCP said:


> Is Bass_Master CDL in disguise?? They seem to have more in common then just Columbia.


Now that is some more funny chit!!!! Even though I believe fat arse has relocated to a area that is not allowed to be disclosed for fear of being dually incarcerated...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i guess bass master is beyond rehab. if he had only apologized about his past post, most would have welcomed his return.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Yeah but*



terpfan said:


> i was at plo sunday and caught 15.5" flounder. thinking that the limit was 17" i released it only to find out just now that the limit is 15". i'll post the pics later. this just ruined my day. spend $140 on sashimi last night, which i could have saved.


Look at it this way... you were conscious of the size of the flattie. You were unsure/mistaken and let it go. 

I wish everyone was a truthful as you.


----------

